# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lenovo Z4070 – Sự khác biệt mạnh mẽ

## 2edu

Lenovo Z4070 đang là model lap tầm trung mạnh mẽ và nhiều người lựa chọn nhất hiện nay nhờ vào thiết kế gọn nhẹ,cứng cáp.Cấu hình vượt trội với nhiều tùy chọn từ i3 – i7 và GPU từ Nvidia 820M 2GB đến 840M 4GB nên người mua thoải mái lựa chọn đúng nhu cầu sử dụng của mình để tiết kiệm được chi phí phải bỏ ra .

Pin Z4070 có dung lượng tốt 4 cell (6800mAh),độ bền cao với thời gian dùng pin lên đến 5 giờ .Cùng với đó máy kèm theo phần mềm tiết kiệm năng lượng giúp pin dùng được lâu hơn .
​

----------

